# To All of my DFW area Haunter friends!



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats! Wishing you all the best for a great season! 

I hope to make it out there!


----------



## HowlOween (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife grabbed some info on this at the Lake Cities 4th of July festival


----------

